# February Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!



## Joe Blow (27 January 2009)

With Australia Day gone and the end of January almost upon us it is time to start thinking about your entry for the February stock tipping competition! 

The competition leader so far this month is rub92me who chose *ADY*, which has achieved an impressive 127.77% return so far during January. Bigdog is currently in second place with *MEO* and is sitting on a very solid 100% gain. Rounding out the top three this month is sam76 whose pick *AVH* has gone on to see a price increase of 75% during January so far. 

The February stock tipping competition is once again kindly sponsored by IG Markets, so be sure to pay them a visit. IG Markets was the first company licensed by ASIC to provide CFDs, and has continued to lead the way in terms of service, range of markets and innovative products. IG Markets offers a choice of two outstanding trading platforms that give you the power to trade on thousands of global markets at the click of a button. Guaranteed market prices on all shares, low commissions, and superior service, look to IG Markets for the winning solution.* 

*A quick recap of the rules for those not familiar with them:

1. You MUST have at least a minimum of 10 posts AND an average of at least 0.30 posts per day to enter. You can see your posts per day average by clicking on your user name and viewing your public profile... your average is displayed right next to your 'total posts'.

2. Each entrant may choose one ASX listed stock. Options, warrants and deferred settlement shares are not permitted. 

3. Stocks with a price of less than $0.01 are ineligible for the competition, as are stocks that are currently suspended from trading.

4. The winner is the entrant whose selected stock performs the best in percentage terms between February 1 and February 28.

5. The maximum number of entrants in the competition is 100.*

The winner will receive a year's subscription to their choice of either AFR Smart Investor, Money or Your Trading Edge magazine... *OR* a $75 gift voucher to be spent at the ASF Investment Shop (or $50 cash if you prefer). The second placegetter will receive the runner up prize of $25 cash.

You have until midnight on Saturday January 31 to enter.

*Those who qualify, please post your entries in this thread.* Remember, once you have selected your stock, you CANNOT change it for any reason. Also, you must be qualified *when you enter*. Every month we have some members who do not qualify for the competition but enter anyway. If someone who has selected a stock hasn't yet qualified for the competition, their stock is officially up for grabs! Just mention it when you post your entry.

Best of luck to all entrants!  


*A Product Disclosure Statement for this product is available from IG Markets Ltd and should be considered before deciding to enter into any transactions with IG Markets Ltd. ABN 84 099 019 851. AFSL No. 220440.


----------



## nunthewiser (27 January 2009)

BDM 

thanks joe


----------



## explod (27 January 2009)

SBM thanks Joe


----------



## Family_Guy (27 January 2009)

I'll try CXG Pls. Thanks Joe.


----------



## pan (27 January 2009)

FAR thanks joe


----------



## 2BAD4U (27 January 2009)

FML please Joe


----------



## lioness (27 January 2009)

CMR for me Joe


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (27 January 2009)

AIO please Joe

gg


----------



## nick2fish (27 January 2009)

Ndo pls, Cheers


----------



## drillinto (27 January 2009)

TAM


----------



## noirua (27 January 2009)

RAU - Republic Gold, thanks Joe


----------



## Aargh! (27 January 2009)

EXM thanks Joe


----------



## son of baglimit (27 January 2009)

NMS


----------



## grace (27 January 2009)

LNC thanks Joe  (perhaps PB can pull a rabbit out of the hat!)


----------



## white_crane (27 January 2009)

ABY thanks Joe


----------



## trillionaire#1 (28 January 2009)

ill go with  KZL thanks  Joe


----------



## springhill (28 January 2009)

CNX thanks


----------



## bigdog (28 January 2009)

OGC thanks Joe


----------



## tigerboi (28 January 2009)

DMM for a laugh ...thanks joe...tb


----------



## prawn_86 (28 January 2009)

BCC thanks Joe.

Keep up the good work


----------



## Bushman (28 January 2009)

NGF to get their shizen together this month and kick some capital goals ....


----------



## white_goodman (28 January 2009)

AMA please


----------



## jonojpsg (28 January 2009)

I'll try a goldie this time i think, PRU please


----------



## Pommiegranite (28 January 2009)

TZL please.


----------



## doogie_goes_off (28 January 2009)

CSE thanks Joe


----------



## TheAbyss (28 January 2009)

BRM - Against the sentiment somewhat but we shall see.


----------



## wipz (28 January 2009)

KAROON GAS (*KAR*)
GO THE GAS


----------



## psychic (28 January 2009)

ALB


----------



## Go Nuke (28 January 2009)

Ah, its been awhile for me.
Was going to take FAR..but too late

So, I'll take *ATQ* please Joe.

JORC out mid Feb


----------



## JTLP (28 January 2009)

Going to have a giggle and try for...

CVI


----------



## beerwm (28 January 2009)

*CTP*, thanks joe


----------



## Green08 (28 January 2009)

Hi Joe, may I please have MPA.:engelanka


----------



## ColB (28 January 2009)

LOD please Joe as Grace pinched LNC from me


----------



## YELNATS (28 January 2009)

RIV, tho it might be too soon (huge understatement).


----------



## Real1ty (29 January 2009)

TOL please


----------



## skc (29 January 2009)

DRA.

It's the month of the Dragon


----------



## Ashsaege (29 January 2009)

AGK thanks


----------



## GumbyLearner (29 January 2009)

ROC please Joe


----------



## Miner (29 January 2009)

CVN please Joe 
Hoping to see some miracle from their drilling
(Can you start a prize for the person who attains the bottom most so that I can try seriously)

Wanted to take PRU or RIV  but some one alerady taken


----------



## Doris (29 January 2009)

CXY should do it... seeing my other three choices are taken.


----------



## alf_ber (29 January 2009)

hey joe,
i vote for CNX 
thanx


----------



## Vlad (30 January 2009)

Joe,

Put me down for SLA.

Ta


----------



## fapturbo (30 January 2009)

STX

http://www.strikeoil.com.au/


----------



## So_Cynical (30 January 2009)

Ill stick with the formula of going for the most over sold stock im watching.

*PPX* - PaperlinX

World class business, industry leader, multiple currency streams....way over sold.


----------



## seasprite (30 January 2009)

OIP please , thankyou


----------



## inenigma (30 January 2009)

*NGE *thanks Joe.


----------



## nulla nulla (30 January 2009)

MOF for nulla thanks Joe, has to come good soon


----------



## Hawkers (30 January 2009)

MRU with a large upgrade due.

Same as BRM but is already tipped so will have the above second choice.

Greggo


----------



## Lucky_Country (30 January 2009)

BAU Thank You !

To be producing in mid Feb not bad at all


----------



## ROE (30 January 2009)

XRF thanks


----------



## Trader Paul (30 January 2009)

Hi Joe,

FXR ..... let's give this one a run, as it picks up off its lows ..... 

Updated FXR chart, attached.

have a great day

  paul



=====


----------



## Sean K (30 January 2009)

tiberboi took my pick in DMM so I'll have to have AZM.


----------



## Smallprofits (30 January 2009)

AXM

thanks


----------



## Wysiwyg (30 January 2009)

PNN approaching cash at hand value but "even a palace isn`t worth much if it`s on fire".  


thanx


----------



## roofa (30 January 2009)

BDL thank-you.


----------



## AussiePaul72 (30 January 2009)

I'll take MZM thanks Joe! 

Good luck to all


----------



## sam76 (31 January 2009)

nsl please Joe,

if that's taken, i'll go for res.

cheers,

Sam


----------



## kenny (31 January 2009)

*IMF *for me this time thanks.

Cheers,

Kenny


----------



## CoffeeKing (31 January 2009)

SOI for me please...


----------



## rub92me (31 January 2009)

PEN for me this month please.


----------



## Dowdy (31 January 2009)

SRH

may not do too good in feb but i reckon it's a great stock in the long run


----------



## Whiskers (1 February 2009)

*MDX* thanks Joe.


----------

